# Cat trees for a climbing bunny?



## befulina (Jun 14, 2011)

My little Elmo has discovered the art of jumping and climbing on things. He LOVES to be at a higher level (low shelves of my bookcase, the couch, the back of the couch, the window ledge he's not allowed on, the top of his pet carrier, etc...) I think he likes being closer to people-level. Or he thinks he is part cat.

I'd really like to create some sort of appropriate climbing area for him, but my space is SUPER limited (even a NIC cage wouldn't work out well). I've thought of modifying a cat tree (or making my own) to make it appropriate for my bun. I'd really like him to be able to safely climb up several feet in the air, with some kind of sides so I won't have to worry about him falling.

Has anyone every done anything like this or have any other ideas? I'm still brainstorming, trying to figure out what might work. 

Elmo would love his own climbing tree and we both appreciate your help!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 14, 2011)

OMgoodness, Thor does the same thing. He looooves the cat trees and I have 3 of them that are all pretty tall. I have to keep him off of them or he will end up hurting himself. I am eager to see responses to this topic.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 14, 2011)

You can get something made just for bunnies--the Cottontail Cottage or a similar one.

http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/cottontail_cottage

http://www.busybunny.com/catalog/maze-haven-bb-83.htm

http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/greenrabbit/product/cardboard_playhouse_castle


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 14, 2011)

We got the Bunny Playground from Bunny Bunch Boutique for the rescue. They LOVE it! It isn't necessarily a very good space saver- but I do know she has several other ones built vertically if you're interested. 





^ The Bunny Playground




^ The Cottontail Cottage




^ Maze Haven (similar to NIC cubes, you can build it however you want it)


----------



## befulina (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the responses so far! Those are some really great resources! 

Unfortunately, many of those are out of my price range (especially with shipping), but I think I'm getting some ideas of what to be on the lookout for!

I might cave in and splurge on the Maze Haven though...


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can make you own... Just grap some cardboard boxes, look at the design, cut into shape, put together and tada! Your very own "Maze Have"


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 14, 2011)

Awww poor BIG Thor wouldn't fit, but I betcha he would try. LOL


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2011)

We save boxes of varying sizes and pretty much make our own mazes and condos. Cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## mmfh (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a 6ft. tall cat stand (bought for my cats) and my rabbit loves to climb on it and chew the sisal rope and the wood. She has so far only got on the first 3 "shelves" and she has never fallen.


----------



## plasticbunny (Jul 13, 2011)

*Must_Love_Pets wrote: *


> Awww poor BIG Thor wouldn't fit, but I betcha he would try. LOL


I know, poor Molly would cave those cardboard castles right in, lol :biggrin2:


----------

